# Elektrische Pumpe mit Akku für Belly Boat



## Dominik.L (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Ich wollte am Wochenende mein neues Guideline Drifter Belly Boat das erste mal testen. Doch als ich am See ankam und es aufbauen wollte ging die Billigpumpe die dabei war sofort kaputt. Also habe ich vom Ufer aus gefischt und nur einen Fehlbiss eines ca. 40cm langen Hechts bekommen. Am nächsten Tag schau ich gemütlich in Facebook alle neuen Posts an und was muss ich lesen? Eine Gruppe Belly Boat Angler, die ich am Vortag auch auf meinem See gesehen habe, hatten den erfolgreichsten Tag aller Zeiten. :c #q

Also Pumpe Kaufen! Da es an dem besagten Tag sehr heiß war und ich schon vom Tragen des Bellys vom Auto zum See total ins schwitzen kam und ich grundsätzlich eine faule Sau bin dachte ich mir, da muss es doch was bequemes geben. Also das Internet durchforstet und auf die Intex Akku-Luftpumpe Quick Fill 230/12 V gestoßen. (aufpassen, da gibt es 2 versionen, eine ohne akku) 

Heute kam das Paket an und gleich getestet. Ohne den Akku vorher zu laden habe ich mein Guideline Drifter in keinen 2 Min aufgepumpt! Echt genial das Teil. Es wiegt nur ca. 1Kg und kann sowohl mit Akku als auch mit beiliegendem 12V Stecker betrieben  werden. 

Allerdings wird das Belly Boat nicht knall voll. Ich habe ja noch keine Erfahrung mit Bellys, aber ich denke das es gerade so reicht. Für alle Fälle werde ich noch eine alte Fußpumpe mitnehmen.

Ich hoffe das Interessiert überhaupt jemanden :q

Tight Lines!


----------



## Dominik.L (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Elektrische Pumpe mit Akku für Belly Boat*

Ach ja, das Ding kostet gerade mal 30€, ganz vergessen zu erwähnen!


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Elektrische Pumpe mit Akku für Belly Boat*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> Also Pumpe Kaufen! Da es an dem besagten Tag sehr heiß war und ich schon vom Tragen des Bellys vom Auto zum See total ins schwitzen kam und ich grundsätzlich eine faule Sau bin dachte ich mir, da muss es doch was bequemes geben. Also das Internet durchforstet und auf die Intex Akku-Luftpumpe Quick Fill 230/12 V gestoßen. (aufpassen, da gibt es 2 versionen, eine ohne akku)
> 
> Heute kam das Paket an und gleich getestet. Ohne den Akku vorher zu laden habe ich mein Guideline Drifter in keinen 2 Min aufgepumpt! Echt genial das Teil. Es wiegt nur ca. 1Kg und kann sowohl mit Akku als auch mit beiliegendem 12V Stecker betrieben  werden.
> 
> ...



Die Pumpe is wirklich nicht besonders.

Knallvoll sollte man das sowieso nie machen, gerade wenn dann noch die Sonne scheint, kommts sonst zu Beschädigungen.
Den Sitz hab ich meistens sogar richtig matschig, dann sitzt man nicht so hoch :m


----------



## xbsxrvxr (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Elektrische Pumpe mit Akku für Belly Boat*

stimmt, nie zu stramm aufpumpen...

in 2 minuten hatte ich mein drifter aber auch immer per hand aufgepumpt|kopfkrat:q(die orig pumpe ist mir aber auch sofort kaputt gegangen...wie die schläuche...und die reißverschlüsse...scheißding)


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Elektrische Pumpe mit Akku für Belly Boat*

Eine günstige Volumen-Pumpe und zur Not per Hand nachpumpen ist die "billigste" Lösung für alle die nicht nur mit Muskelkraft pumpen wollen. 

Ich hab mir fürs Schlauchboot mal eine 12V Bravo Elektropumpe gegönnt. Da kann man den Druck einstellen, und die pumpt dann automatisch soviel rein wie man eingestellt hat. 
Sehr angenehm - kostet aber 80€ das Ding und muss an eine 12V-Batterie (ich nehm immer das Auto) angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Elektrische Pumpe mit Akku für Belly Boat*

ich habe eine Normale Doppelhub Pumpe für 10 Euro und finde es nicht verkehrt das BB mit den Händen aufzupumpen so ist man gleich ein bischen warm  und hat nicht nach 3 Minuten Paddeln gleich nen Krampf - Akkupumpe find ich bischen übertrieben aber ich hab dafür auch kein Geld über ...
ps. ich muss auch meine Kiteschirme mit so einer Handpumpe aufblasen  da geht gefühlt mehr Luft rein ...

Michi


----------



## zanderzone (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Elektrische Pumpe mit Akku für Belly Boat*

Es geht nichts über ne Doppelhub! Geht doch ruckzuck und kostet nix.


----------



## Cormoraner (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Elektrische Pumpe mit Akku für Belly Boat*

Habe nie über eine Doppelhubpumpe nachgedacht, sollte aber in der Theorie doppelt so schnell sein :vik:

Für mich ist wichtig das auch dieser Bajonettverschluss am Schlauch dran ist, der das Bootsventil direkt wieder verschließt.

Habt ihr ne gute günstige Alternative für mich da? Finde bei Amazon nur eine von Sevylor für ca 14e mit Versand, kommt mir aber iwie nicht ganz kosher vor.


----------



## Cormoraner (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Elektrische Pumpe mit Akku für Belly Boat*

Habe übrigens fürs große Boot das hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Elektrische-...23?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item5d59bd944f

Nutzen wir seit 2 Jahren und es bringt das Boot erstmal auf ca 80% der Füllung. Meistens genügen ein paar Tritte auf den Blasebalg aus um das Schlauchboot dann endgültig zu füllen.

Kostenpunkt zehn Euro, Ventilaufsatz ist leider kein passendes  bei. Entweder fummelt man sich was zurecht und lebt damit die Ventile manuell zu betätigen.


----------



## Rosi (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Elektrische Pumpe mit Akku für Belly Boat*

Keine Ahnung welche Pumpe bei dir dabei war, ich habe nur den Drifter gekauft, ohne Zubehör. Die Flossen hätten eh nicht gepasst. 

Ich habe eine Doppelhubpumpe und zähle die Hube. Damit in allen 4 Seitenkammern etwa der gleiche Druck besteht. Elektrisch wäre mir daher zu ungewiß. Je Kammer reichen 10 Hube an den Seiten. Rückenlehne 7 und Sitz 9. Sind nicht mehr als 10 Minuten wenn du dir Zeit läßt und die Schläuche richtig eingelegt sind.  197kcal:q


----------

